# First fly trip for reds...



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

...boxed my limit. I went fishing in POC last Saturday with Cap't James Shuler. He put an 8 wt in my hands and proceeded to put me on the fish. He even let me pole him around for a while. LOL Shuler is a great guy and one of the most fun guides I have ever fished with. He made it a great day...again!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I was watching the weather there late last week and it was a good time to be down there. If I would have made it, I'd probably been a boat in the distance on that first picture. 

Glad you had a good day and tightened some lines. I am jonesing to get back out on the flats since I haven't been since mid-November. I'm booking my trips for this year and I told my brother it is like going to the grocery store hungry!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*P o c*

Good pics.You gotta love that FishPond area.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Wtg!!! what a way to start off the new year.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet, nice pics


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

well thats one way to flatten the learning curve, congrats!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice. That first pic looks good with a fish on.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I heard the water really fell out down POC's way last week and where Captn. James had you was the perfect spot. Shu knows those parts real well. Conditions looked perfect... Congratulations! Good MoJo


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

congrats. sounds like a blast


----------

